# Finally Hatched



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 4, 2021)

Yesterday when I went out to do some work between the raindrops, I saw that Mom a had a different look about her. Then I noticed that Pop was staying close by. Today I might get to see a couple younguns. This pic was taken 2 days ago. 



Yesterday, I saw Pop staying close by. He was actually closer to the nest than in this picture. I guess he doesn't like the smell of Lacquer



I then took a picture of Mom. Boy did she look different. About twice the size as I have seen before.I suppose the eggs have finally hatched. About June 16th was when She was setting again.



Hopefully I'll be able to see them today. I'll also be able to track how long it takes them to fledge then fly off to face the anual September, 1st Dove Hunting Season. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 6, 2021)

I finally can see them. Mom kept them covered up pretty good until today. Grom the ground I could see them, but I decided to use a ladder to see if I could get a good picture. You guys can be the judge whether I did or not. Mom looked to be a little nervouse with me less than 4 feet away, but didn't leave the nest. 
There are two, but can only see one clearly. The other one's head is barely visible at the neck line of the one that is seen easily. 





............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 6, 2021)

Coooo..l!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 6, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Coooo..l!


I see what you did there!! Coooo..l!! LOL

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 7, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Coooo..l!


Chuck, you are right in your assessment. I like your thinking and quick wit. The sound a Morning Dove makes sounds more like Cu Cu Coool. It's the doves mating call. We also hasve Inca Dove here, and to me, their call sounds more like "Boo Boo Stinks", or the mature rating would be "Poo Poo Stinks".

There is a song called Cu Cu Ru Cu Cu by Caetano Velasco. It's in Spanish, but it has Paloma in it. Take a listen if you care. It's about a love sick person trying to commit suicide or something by not eating or drinking.... I like the music and not knowing the words gives it some mystery.






............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 21, 2021)

About 5 days ago I noticed the babes weren't in the nest. I ASSumed they had flown the coop. Nope, not the case. They somehow managed to get only as far as the top of my "Queen of the Night" cage. I can't believe they stayed on top of that cactus cage for 5 days. yesterday, they were no longert visible, so I'm hoping they managed to get their pilots license and are now allowed to fly. Both MOm and Pop stayed nearby until the babe finally took off. I'll probably see them or at least Mom again next year if they survive the next 9 months. I'll let the wild birds make a home on my house, but Pigeons are targets. I've hit two of them so far with a pellet rifle, but even dropping a pillows worth of feathers being hit, they still fly off.

When I hunted quail, I would witness them being plucked in midair by the shot after being hit, they would still manage to get away..




This is from yesterday before they left. Picture was taken about 6 feet from them.... Pretty much all morning they were preening themselves. I went inside for a few minutes, and when I came back out, they were gone.......




I found this Palo Verde Beetle in my cactus cage. Love those guys. Too bad it's just about dead. I've never found whatever they live in before being born, hatched, or de-cacooned. 







............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 22, 2021)

Man that Beatles is cool!


----------



## Trob115 (Aug 2, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> About 5 days ago I noticed the babes weren't in the nest. I ASSumed they had flown the coop. Nope, not the case. They somehow managed to get only as far as the top of my "Queen of the Night" cage. I can't believe they stayed on top of that cactus cage for 5 days. yesterday, they were no longert visible, so I'm hoping they managed to get their pilots license and are now allowed to fly. Both MOm and Pop stayed nearby until the babe finally took off. I'll probably see them or at least Mom again next year if they survive the next 9 months. I'll let the wild birds make a home on my house, but Pigeons are targets. I've hit two of them so far with a pellet rifle, but even dropping a pillows worth of feathers being hit, they still fly off.
> 
> When I hunted quail, I would witness them being plucked in midair by the shot after being hit, they would still manage to get away..
> View attachment 212863
> ...


The pigeons will go down with some #4 shot pretty well . I have shot them with about every bird load there is, and they are tough suckers to bring down. My in-laws had about 50-60 that were living in an old silo, and I had a blast shooting them.

I am not familiar with your beetles, but they seem interesting. https://thedragonflywoman.com/2011/07/18/palo-verde-beetles/

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Aug 2, 2021)

Y'all must have had some rain. The Cenizo is blooming.

Alan


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 2, 2021)

Thanks Trey, for posting that link. It gave me all kinds of info as to their habits. 

I like them, and when I see one, I'll usually get a picture of it on me. The best thing to do is walk into a store with one up around your shoulder area and watch people freak out....... I've done it twice now. After that, I release them. These pictures were taken on my table saw, and I left after taking the picture. It's a shame they only live a month above ground as a Beetle. The best thing is they don't eat as a beetle, only as larvae. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Trob115 (Aug 3, 2021)

You're welcome. I found it interesting about the beetles. I would've been the one grabbing it off your shoulder in the store


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 3, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> . The best thing to do is walk into a store with one up around your shoulder area and watch people freak out....... I've done it twice now.


Jerry, you and Lil Mikey must be brothers, but from other mothers!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

